# El Carmoli



## Pambie (Sep 21, 2011)

We are thinking of moving to El Carmoli and wondered what it is like? Does anyone live here and can give me some info? Are there lots of expats? Any help would be welcome.


----------



## warby (Dec 21, 2014)

We have just returned (Nov/Dec 2014) from 3 weeks in Los Alcazares a few miles north of El Carmoli; our experience is therefore limited to that visit and we only spent half an hour in El Carmoli itself because there was nothing happening there other than one bar open. It is an extinct volcano hence up the top of the steep sides of the village you can get good views over the Mar Menor. It is not suitable if you have a disability. The rest of the villages south of LA to and including La Manga are similarly very very quiet almost ghost like towns, a bit more life can be found in Cabo de Palos particularly on Sunday when the market is on. We liked Cartegna, LA, Santiago de la Ribera and further north on the Mar Menor but everywhere in winter is very quiet so be prepared, cold in the evenings but most days were warm and sunny. We will be returning for 2 months in LA next year so we were not put off because it has the Restaurants, bars and supermarkets which you will also have to no choice but to use. So you need to research LA if El Carmoli is your choice.


----------

